# Dye migration with plastisol transfers??



## Andy28 (Mar 1, 2011)

Is dye migration on 50/50 garments only a problem that is unique to the silk screen process? Or can this problem occur with plastisol heat pressed transfers as well? I need an answer to this question before moving forward with an order.

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like it can definitely still be an issue 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t21621.html

Talk to your ink supplier about inks specifically made to prevent dye migration. We use ryonets low bleed inks from IC coatings. 

This would save you quite a bit of time over making transfers and then pressing them and you'll get better shirts out of it too.

Good luck with it ,


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy28 said:


> Is dye migration on 50/50 garments only a problem that is unique to the silk screen process? Or can this problem occur with plastisol heat pressed transfers as well? I need an answer to this question before moving forward with an order.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Andy


Andy,
It is called dye migration because it is the dye not the ink. We do not sell 50/50 shirts for this reason. the longer the shirt sits the more dye comes up.
So it is not the screen printers fault it is the
t-shirt maker. Also heat plays a big part in the problem.

Larry @ dowlinggraphics . com


----------

